# GSP to vacate title



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

*GSP to hold press conference Friday*



> Georges St-Pierre is set to announce his future plans at a press conference at the end of the week. Le Journal De Montreal reports that St-Pierre is holding a press conference at his gym, Montreal's Tristar, on Friday.
> 
> A UFC official told MMAjunkie that they hope to have more information on the event soon. GSP has been taking time off since his controversial win over Johny Hendricks by split decision at UFC 167 last month, claiming personal reasons.


I hope he plans on taking his talents to South Beach


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

Really? i hope he retires, he's too boring IMO. The belt should he handed to Hendricks... This might not be too popular but it's the right thing to do i believe... GSP's Mental state is shot..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

It sounds like he made up his mind to retire. I dont think he wants to fight Hendricks again. Unless this is a clever way to announce a REMATCH to fight Hendricks again and build up some suspense right from the bat. If that is the case i'm wrong in saying he does not want to fight Hendricks again (Obviously lol).

I know people are talking about GSP not performing the way he used to and its most likely a mental thing. But i personally never agreed with that. I think GSP is performing the same way and his speed is still there. The first 3 takedowns versus Hendricks in the first round were amazingly quick. He was able to catch Hendricks off guard with it and took him down fast. The next 2 Hendricks knew was coming and stuffed it with a planned upper cut. But those Takedowns were prime GSP takedowns. He also threw the inside lead leg kick faster then iv seen anyone throw. He was in and out before Hendricks could throw a punch. 

Iv never seen all this slowing down and "that obviously wasnt the GSP we know from a few fights ago" that other people talk about. I think the only thing that has changed is that he is facing better competition and thus he cant look as good. He would still beat all his opponents back to his first fight very handily. The only opponent he would not beat is Hendricks. And thats the opponent he is getting. 

This is a good time to retire. He has the belt, the record, the money, the fame, respect, etc etc. He has alot to lose if he keeps fighting and from GSPs interviews its obvious he cares about leaving a superb legacy. Which IMO would be good even if he rematches Hendricks and loses but im sure to him retiring with the belt is alot better and easier then retiring on a win streak breaking loss and no belt. Especially when then people will say "Well he should have 2 losses in a row right now". On the other hand currently you have some people who believe GSP won the first fight fair and square (Im not one of them mind you but what i think does not matter since GSP has that W).


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

As a big GSP fan I hope he retires. Mentally he seems to be all of the place in recent fights.

What has he left to prove?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> As a big GSP fan I hope he retires. Mentally he seems to be all of the place in recent fights.
> 
> What has he left to prove?


I'd lost respect for him if he did. Hendricks deserves a rematch, win or lose.

How do people call GSP boring? I'm not overly excited for his match ups, but at the end of the day he DOES strike, work his jab, impress with takedowns etc. Also, dominance is exciting, and then in turn a dominating figure beating put in trouble is exciting. It's like the people calling Mayweather boring.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

GSP = boring could have been the winner of the forums end of year awards for best forum meme. It's utter rubbish. GSP is anything but boring.

Hope he retires. He doesn't seem mentally there any more.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Honestly, I don't really care. But If you've got something to say just say it. Don't make people wait.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Honestly, I don't really care. But If you've got something to say just say it. Don't make people wait.


This. Why do you need a press conference? Write that sht on twitter and move on.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> As a big GSP fan I hope he retires. Mentally he seems to be all of the place in recent fights.
> 
> What has he left to prove?


Not true that's just an easy excuse for people who are fans of GSP to say he's better than he actually is. The reality is his last 3 opponents have hit him more than the rest of his combined opponents because they are way better than everyone else GSP fought in the rest of his fights.


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

*I CARE !!! And I want to hear it from him not twitter , thats demeaning to retire thro twitter , you work so hard fo 10+ years to leave it all thro a text ffs
And he'll not retire !!!*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Baby Shoes said:


> *I CARE !!! And I want to hear it from him not twitter , thats demeaning to retire thro twitter , you work so hard fo 10+ years to leave it all thro a text ffs
> And he'll not retire !!!*


But does he need a bit fantastical press conference?

Right now, GSP is a ***** is he retires. Hendricks had him, the judges were wrong. It's not GSP's fault, but he can't deny Hendricks the greatest moment of his MMA career by ducking the rematch.

You clearly are a HUGE GSP fan. Fair enough. But your opinion isn't the be all and end all of MMA. I'd almost say a majority of MMA fans I've spoke to are bored watching GSP fight, and don't care about his upcoming fights. I'm not excited about him fighting, but I enjoy his fights for the most part and wouldn't call him boring personally, but none the less, the dude's opinion is fair and pretty popular.


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But does he need a bit fantastical press conference?
> 
> Right now, GSP is a ***** is he retires. Hendricks had him, the judges were wrong. It's not GSP's fault, but he can't deny Hendricks the greatest moment of his MMA career by ducking the rematch.


Whats so fantastical about holding press conf at his gym...?!
And thats your opinion dude ! Some people think he lost some he won, And its his career now Hendricks's ... Hendricks will get his shot at the title again eighter way ...



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Actually, real MMA fans would prefer him to you. You clearly are a HUGE GSP fan. Fair enough. But your opinion isn't the be all and end all of MMA. I'd almost say a majority of MMA fans I've spoke to are bored watching GSP fight, and don't care about his upcoming fights. I'm not excited about him fighting, but I enjoy his fights for the most part and wouldn't call him boring personally, but none the less, the dude's opinion is fair and pretty popular.


 His statement proves that he's only watching mma for the excitement and KOs and doesn't see the beauty and the hard work ,in this sport and all martial arts !

And btw I'm not a huge GSP fan , infact I like Johnny more


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Baby Shoes said:


> Whats so fantastical about holding press conf at his gym...?!
> And thats your opinion dude ! Some people think he lost some he won, And its his career now Hendricks's ... Hendricks will get his shot at the title again eighter way ...
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone really thinks GSP lost. If he is good enough to beat Hendricks, he needs to prove it. GSP hasn't lost a step imo, Hendricks is just a dude who is capable of beating him at any time.

Most people are only watching MMA for the excitement. I wouldn't watch it if it was boring. I don't give a sht about the hard work they put in. If Anderson sits and eats pizza all year, I couldn't care less. I watch the fights, not what they do in the gym.

You seem like a huge GSP fan in random dislikings to people who talk down on him, defense of a somewhat convincing loss, and thinking he shouldn't rematch Johny. You can't take away the fight. Johny cares more right now about beating GSP than he does getting the title. GSP is top 3 all time, beating him would be the defining moment of Big Rig's career, or a solidifying moment of GSP's.


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

We clearly have different views on MMA dude... ofcourse we are watching it for the excitement too , That why the sport tis so popular , but I personnaly love every aspect of the sport , even how a fighter cuts weight or what he trains more and how much he trains , style and much more (even how strong they are mentaly/physically etc)...
I do think that GSP won the fight on points (cuz of the points sytem flawsbla bla bla) I dont wanna get into this discossion again ... But from a fight point of view ofcourse Hendricks won...
And I'm defending GSP here cuz I hate when people say that he's boring , they almost impling that he doesnt know how to fight , cuz they dont see the skill when gsp its on top of his oponent how precise , skilful and careful not to make a mistake , and not to say his hart , even when most fighters would slow down and easy give up he pushes and gives his best ... 
That's why I get offended when people say that aboutGeorge cuz they dont see all of that , thats why I said that guy its not real mma fan cuz he doesn see all of that ...
(and btw compared to Rory ,GSP its way more entertaining ...)
Johny its kinda of a fighter that everybody likes , his wrestling and take down def its so good . Thats why he's so confident and awesome on the feet , cuz he knows that he can go thro anything ...
*And btw Johny said that he doesnt care about GSP or what GSP will do , he want the belt and the belt only *


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> This. Why do you need a press conference? Write that sht on twitter and move on.


Mate this is Georges St-Pierre not Cathal Pendred...


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm right with the majority on GSP lost and should give a rematch to JH. But if the guy is seeing Aliens he needs some serious mental help first. Your health comes first when your rich, young and good looking like GSP.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Baby Shoes said:


> We clearly have different views on MMA dude... ofcourse we are watching it for the excitement too , That why the sport tis so popular , but I personnaly love every aspect of the sport , even how a fighter cuts weight or what he trains more and how much he trains , style and much more (even how strong they are mentaly/physically etc)...
> I do think that GSP won the fight on points (cuz of the points sytem flawsbla bla bla) I dont wanna get into this discossion again ... But from a fight point of view ofcourse Hendricks won...
> And I'm defending GSP here cuz I hate when people say that he's boring , they almost impling that he doesnt know how to fight , cuz they dont see the skill when gsp its on top of his oponent how precise , skilful and careful not to make a mistake , and not to say his hart , even when most fighters would slow down and easy give up he pushes and gives his best ...
> That's why I get offended when people say that aboutGeorge cuz they dont see all of that , thats why I said that guy its not real mma fan cuz he doesn see all of that ...
> ...


People can be skilled, careful etc. and still go for the knockout. GSP's lack of interest in finishing a fight is why some people are bored of him.

I do enjoy aspects of the training and stuff, but only slightly. What MMA is to be, is when the cage door closes. Roy Nelson is lazy as fk in the gym, but dude has a sledgehammer for a right arm and can knock out almost every fighter in the division. That's the important thing.



gazh said:


> Mate this is Georges St-Pierre not Cathal Pendred...


Yes...Cathal Pendred...? But to me, a press conference is a bit overboard. I'd tell my bosses, and they could do their on presser.



TheNinja said:


> I'm right with the majority on GSP lost and should give a rematch to JH. But if the guy is seeing Aliens he needs some serious mental help first. Your health comes first when your rich, young and good looking like GSP.


This must be why I destroy myself with alcohol


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL I cant believe this. People are bitching about him holding a press conference? I wonder if the people bitching about him holding a press conference are the same people who bitched because he wanted to keep things private. He says nothing he loses he has a press conference to address the questions people have and make an announcement he loses. I think its a good idea to have a press conference.

Second Hendricks won the fight thats not a question. However after the third time watching it GSP could have won on points, said it before but the scoring system is flawed.

About GSP being boring this is what I have found out about GSP. I think he could have had a lot more finishes if he would go for them. This IMO is not GSP's fault I believe its his corner and gameplan. I remember a fight forget which one but inbetween rounds Greg Jackson straight told GSP to stop passing gaurd and just maintain position. I think there are opportunities to go for submissions or get to a more dominant position but GSP being the smart strategic fighter he is does not deviate from his gameplan. I think this may be why some people consider him boring.

I dont consider him boring but I do think that in a lot of his fights he could have done more to finish.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

JASONJRF said:


> LOL I cant believe this. People are bitching about him holding a press conference? I wonder if the people bitching about him holding a press conference are the same people who bitched because he wanted to keep things private. He says nothing he loses he has a press conference to address the questions people have and make an announcement he loses. I think its a good idea to have a press conference.
> 
> Second Hendricks won the fight thats not a question. However after the third time watching it GSP could have won on points, said it before but the scoring system is flawed.
> 
> ...


Or he could have just told everyone he is retiring a while ago (not THAT hard a decision. A few days to really decide and talk it over), or not say anything and accept the rematch he's undoubtabley been offered?


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Or he could have just told everyone he is retiring a while ago (not THAT hard a decision. A few days to really decide and talk it over), or not say anything and accept the rematch he's undoubtabley been offered?


That and maybe he will address whats been going on with the ET's :thumb03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Not true that's just an easy excuse for people who are fans of GSP to say he's better than he actually is. The reality is his last 3 opponents have hit him more than the rest of his combined opponents because they are way better than everyone else GSP fought in the rest of his fights.


Well, considering he completely shut down and dominated both Nick Diaz and Carlos Condit, maybe he is actually that good 

MMA fans are fickle mush-heads and little better than professional wrestling fans. Both have short term memories. GSP struggles against Hendricks, and all of a sudden, he's "not that good", or he's "done", or he's "a *****". It's really quite ridiculous. 

As for other posts in this thread, a hearty LOL @ "GSP should retire via Twitter" and "retirement isn't a hard decision". The man is arguably the face of MMA, and he's going to announce something as crucial as his retirement via Twitter... you know, like any other high end athlete :laugh:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Well, considering he completely shut down and dominated both Nick Diaz and Carlos Condit, maybe he is actually that good
> 
> MMA fans are fickle mush-heads and little better than professional wrestling fans. Both have short term memories. GSP struggles against Hendricks, and all of a sudden, he's "not that good", or he's "done", or he's "a *****". It's really quite ridiculous.
> 
> As for other posts in this thread, a hearty LOL @ "GSP should retire via Twitter" and "retirement isn't a hard decision". The man is arguably the face of MMA, and he's going to announce something as crucial as his retirement via Twitter... you know, like any other high end athlete :laugh:


He hould write it on his chest and rip his tshirt off hulk hogan style.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Well, considering he completely shut down and dominated both Nick Diaz and Carlos Condit, maybe he is actually that good
> 
> MMA fans are fickle mush-heads and little better than professional wrestling fans. Both have short term memories. GSP struggles against Hendricks, and all of a sudden, he's "not that good", or he's "done", or he's "a *****". It's really quite ridiculous.
> 
> As for other posts in this thread, a hearty LOL @ "GSP should retire via Twitter" and "retirement isn't a hard decision". The man is arguably the face of MMA, and he's going to announce something as crucial as his retirement via Twitter... you know, like any other high end athlete :laugh:


I don't even know anything about the press conference. I made the twitter joke and ran with following responses out of boredom . Although planning on retiring just because you basically took an L is terrible for the "face of MMA". I agree with you, who says he's lost a step? He's as good as he has ever been.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No one knows his reasons for retiring, or if he even is retiring. For all we know, his mindset and other personal issues might be affecting his performances. I'm not about to demand that GSP risk brain damage at the hands of Hendricks so as to appease my sense of entitlement before he retires.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I do not appreciate GSP style that much, but I will miss this guy around if he really decides to retire. All the power to him if he wants to, even with the controversial "win" over Hendricks.

GSP is all commitment, hard work and respect. Overall I consider him not only one of the best athletes of all times, but also the far best personality in MMA. And if his style does not please everyone, his opponents, some high level SOBs, certainly had no answer to shut it down.

I will provide the excuse I saw for him for the last fight: I think Hendricks edged that fight, but I also think GSP's head is going through performance debilitating issues. He wasn't as concentrated as in other times. Ok, maybe JH was too strong for him, a better wrestler, whatever, but that's why I would like to see the rematch. 

Win or lose, I think this is the fight to make and possibly (and hopefully), that will be GSP's announcement in this coming conference. Hendricks rematch, then retirement win or lose.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Dana said it's not a press conference, just some mall opening with GSP doing some press.


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

I for one don't care about the rematch GSP or Dendricks as The Champ , doesnt matter cuz there are a lots of amazing fighters in that division that are rigging at the title's door...



King Daisuke said:


> Dana said it's not a press conference, just some mall opening with GSP doing some press.


LOL )))


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Baby Shoes said:


> I for one don't care about the rematch GSP or Dendricks as The Champ , doesnt matter cuz there are a lots of amazing fighters in that division that are rigging at the title's door...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL )))


So in short...

You don't want GSP to retire, so you want him to hold onto the title.
You don't want Hendricks to get a rematch, even though almost everyone thought he won.

And you prefer Hendricks to GSP?

I'm not buying it man.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I hope he plans on taking his talents to South Beach


This cracked me up. :thumbsup:

If he retires, good for him, great career.

If he doesn't, then this is just sad/pathetic.

I have a feeling it will be a bunch of nothing like how Dana always had "big news" and it would end up being how he picked the TUF team colors or some shit.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...This is just too odd. GSP has been mentally on target ever since he won the belt back years ago. He's getting like Anderson was after Weidman KO'd him. Weird. Unpredictable. Flip-flopping. I think GSP's competitive drive is too great for him to walk out now. If anything, GSP would want to retire without any doubts left in his mind or the fans. I'm sure Georges will take some time, gather himself and fight again. I seriously doubt Dana will let him off the hook that easily...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If he doesn't, then this is just sad/pathetic.


You have no idea what the press conference is even about, and yet it's sad and pathetic. Yeah... you don't have a personal bias against GSP :laugh:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

the way this is playing out makes it seem like Dana is desperately tyring to talk GSP into not retiring and GSP really hasn't made up his mind yet. He's on the fence thinking he'll probably retire but not 100% sure and he's told Dana he'll rematch Hendricks but only half-heartedly agreed.

If GSP has any sense he'll retire now, that fight with Hendricks was a blessing in disguise, all the signs should be setting off alarm bells in his head. He's broken the records, he's fought everyone and now it's time to quit on top instead of getting brain damage. GSP just isn't phsyically capable of hurting Hendricks and the next fight probably would take a few years off his life knowing GSP he'd get hurt but be skilled enough to evade for a while resulting in serious brain damage. God I hope that doesn't happen. The writing is on the wall, he eeks out a win and he'll get murdered in a rematch, hopefully he resists Dana's silver tongue.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Well, considering he completely shut down and dominated both Nick Diaz and Carlos Condit, maybe he is actually that good
> 
> MMA fans are fickle mush-heads and little better than professional wrestling fans. Both have short term memories. GSP struggles against Hendricks, and all of a sudden, he's "not that good", or he's "done", or he's "a *****". It's really quite ridiculous.
> 
> As for other posts in this thread, a hearty LOL @ "GSP should retire via Twitter" and "retirement isn't a hard decision". The man is arguably the face of MMA, and he's going to announce something as crucial as his retirement via Twitter... you know, like any other high end athlete :laugh:


He did dominate condit and nick (although I do believe nick could have fought way better he didnt try anything from the guard and he wasnt that active striking) You can't tell me even thought they both lost 50-45 that they both arent better than kos,alves,fitch,hughes,hardy etc. as worthy challengers. Also They both did mark him up and condit nearly finished him.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't want him to retire. I want him to fight Hendricks again. Either that or give the belt back to Johnny, who earned it.


And GSP these days is as exciting as watching paint dry.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

sucrets said:


> I don't want him to retire. I want him to fight Hendricks again. Either that or give the belt back to Johnny, who earned it.
> 
> 
> And GSP these days is as exciting as watching paint dry.


As if GSP didn't earn it by finishing the most feared man in the UFC at the time... twice.

:confused02:

Also, I am amazed you actually watched paint dry in order to compare it to GSP. Night the brightest fella are yah? :laugh:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/12/11/5199412/ufc-dana-white-gsp-announcement-meltdown-retirement


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Well, considering he completely shut down and dominated both Nick Diaz and Carlos Condit, maybe he is actually that good
> 
> MMA fans are fickle mush-heads and little better than professional wrestling fans. Both have short term memories. GSP struggles against Hendricks, and all of a sudden, he's "not that good", or he's "done", or he's "a *****". It's really quite ridiculous.
> 
> As for other posts in this thread, a hearty LOL @ "GSP should retire via Twitter" and "retirement isn't a hard decision". The man is arguably the face of MMA, and he's going to announce something as crucial as his retirement via Twitter... you know, like any other high end athlete :laugh:


Actually Wrestling fans have a super super long term memory.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Killz said:


> As a big GSP fan I hope he retires. Mentally he seems to be all of the place in recent fights.
> 
> What has he left to prove?





K R Y said:


> GSP = boring could have been the winner of the forums end of year awards for best forum meme. It's utter rubbish. GSP is anything but boring.
> 
> Hope he retires. He doesn't seem mentally there any more.





Canadian Psycho said:


> Well, considering he completely shut down and dominated both Nick Diaz and Carlos Condit, maybe he is actually that good
> 
> MMA fans are fickle mush-heads and little better than professional wrestling fans. Both have short term memories. GSP struggles against Hendricks, and all of a sudden, he's "not that good", or he's "done", or he's "a *****". It's really quite ridiculous.
> 
> As for other posts in this thread, a hearty LOL @ "GSP should retire via Twitter" and "retirement isn't a hard decision". The man is arguably the face of MMA, and he's going to announce something as crucial as his retirement via Twitter... you know, like any other high end athlete :laugh:


Best posts of the thread, and all that needs to be said, IMO. Hope he retires - he hasn't been the same for a while now; he's not all there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

My problem is this convenient excuse that GSP is mentally checked out instead of his opponents are just that good where back only a few years ago GSP could make a sandwich and beat his opponents. 

His last 3 opponents marked up GSP because they weren't one dimensional or older gen fighters. He dominated nick diaz but ended up still looking like crap, he dominated condit but he still nearly got finished and banged up and well hendricks fight speaks for itself. 

This is exactly like the anderson silva fanboys not being about to fathom that their god can look mortal yes there are actually decent enough fighters out there to match them.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> My problem is this convenient *excuse that GSP is mentally checked out* instead of *his opponents are just that good* where back only a few years ago GSP could make a sandwich and beat his opponents.
> ................
> This is exactly like the anderson silva fanboys not being about to fathom that their god can look mortal yes there are actually decent enough fighters out there to match them.


Why and how it MUST be one thing or another? I can clearly see the two bold situations going on altogether. 
*Motivation tend to decrease* along the years (specially if you are on top for ages) and *competition level tends to always evolve* and we can see that, so, this can very well be the point those lines are crossing on that graphic for GSP and Anderson as well, as for many other not that celebrated fighters, by the final part of their careers.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You have no idea what the press conference is even about, and yet it's sad and pathetic. Yeah... you don't have a personal bias against GSP :laugh:


If it is a presser about how he is set to give Hendricks his deserved shot then it is goofy. He leads people on with a vague "I need time off" then gets all uncomfortable and twitchy when people ask him what he meant. He has his trainers talking for him saying he should retire. Then he holds a presser to say everything is fine?

I don't know what it is about. Perhaps he will give us the real scoop of his problems. Perhaps he retires. Perhaps he says nothing. Perhaps he just says he isn't retiring.

Hopefully he takes his talents to south beach. :laugh:

Never said I didn't have a bias against GSP. YOu have a bias vs. Anderson and others. You have a bias against ANYONE GSP faces. You have a bias vs. grasping reality (Hendricks kicked his ass). Hop aboard the bias train ya hypocrite.



PheelGoodInc said:


> As if GSP didn't earn it by finishing the most feared man in the UFC at the time... twice.
> 
> :confused02:
> 
> Also, I am amazed you actually watched paint dry in order to compare it to GSP. *Night the brightest fella are yah?* :laugh:


Haha, at least speak correctly when you are going to question someone's brightness.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

There was a lot of twitter chatter last night about how this isn't even a press conference... that it was an event that was scheduled before the fight; and to not expect anything monumental from it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> There was a lot of twitter chatter last night about how this isn't even a press conference... that it was an event that was scheduled before the fight; and to not expect anything monumental from it.


Yea I heard that too and that is what I expect. At first read I thought it was some big held presser to announce something. 

The WW division was moving so nicely it seems like it his a wall. Off decision. Injury to Hendricks. Retirement talk from GSP. Maia loses. Condit/Brown canceled.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Haha, at least speak correctly when you are going to question someone's brightness.


Auto correct. Phones tend to do that. 

Anyhow, did you want to reply to your insinuation GSP somehow didn't earn his belt?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Never said I didn't have a bias against GSP. YOu have a bias vs. Anderson and others. You have a bias against ANYONE GSP faces. You have a bias vs. grasping reality (Hendricks kicked his ass). Hop aboard the bias train ya hypocrite.


Not at all true. I'm a huge fan of both Carlos Condit and Nick Diaz, and I would have been more than content had either man defeated GSP. So there goes that theory. 

I also like Anderson Silva, unless it's against Chael P., at which point I fully admit my personal bias kicks in. 

Hendricks won the battle but lost the war. Sorry, muffin. Maybe next time he'll actually be able to finish his opponent


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Auto correct. Phones tend to do that.
> 
> Anyhow, did you want to reply to your insinuation GSP somehow didn't earn his belt?


Didn't take his post that way at all. He said Hendricks deserves a rematch. If he wants to retire give it to Hendricks who earned it....aka he think he won the fight clearly. 

He in no way implied GSP didn't earn it back in the day. But then again, I'm not a defensive GSP fan.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Not at all true. I'm a huge fan of both Carlos Condit and Nick Diaz, and I would have been more than content had either man defeated GSP. So there goes that theory.
> 
> I also like Anderson Silva, unless it's against Chael P., at which point I fully admit my personal bias kicks in.
> 
> Hendricks won the battle but lost the war. Sorry, muffin. Maybe next time he'll actually be able to finish his opponent


Yea, perhaps you want to act like a fan of theirs. But in no way were when they fought GSP. You were firmly against Diaz. You routinely got into pissing matches with real Diaz fans. And you may respect Condit. But not enough to acknowledge that he said Hendricks was robbed. 

Yea, perhaps you just have a couple huge man crushes and would defend them to no end sort of like Romero and Juliet.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Just Johny Hendricks' butt-plug.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Just Johny Hendricks' butt-plug.


I don't have an avatar worshiping Hendricks. I don't grasp on to the fact that Hendricks is from my country and defend him at every turn.

I just call them how I see them. I saw that one like the vast majority of people. Hendricks beating up GSP and GSP talking aliens after.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yea, perhaps you want to act like a fan of theirs. But in no way were when they fought GSP. You were firmly against Diaz. You routinely got into pissing matches with real Diaz fans. And you may respect Condit. But not enough to acknowledge that he said Hendricks was robbed.


lol, this is a blatant lie. If you're going to make baseless accusations, I put you to the strict proof thereof. I would never get into "pissing matches" with "real Diaz fans" because I am a real Diaz fan. If anything, I'm on record multiple times as stating that was one fight where I might actually have to root against GSP. It would be nice if we lived in a world where we could make things up and have our words taken as gospel, but sadly, we do not. I'm calling you out for blatant BS on that one. 

I acknowledged that Condit said Hendricks was robbed. That I disagreed with him doesn't mean I respect him any less. But you're free to infer whatever you like, as you often do.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, this is a blatant lie. If you're going to make baseless accusations, I put you to the strict proof thereof. I would never get into "pissing matches" with "real Diaz fans" because I am a real Diaz fan. If anything, I'm on record multiple times as stating that was one fight where I might actually have to root against GSP. It would be nice if we lived in a world where we could make things up and have our words taken as gospel, but sadly, we do not. I'm calling you out for blatant BS on that one.
> 
> I acknowledged that Condit said Hendricks was robbed. That I disagreed with him doesn't mean I respect him any less. But you're free to infer whatever you like, as you often do.


I perhaps got you and Pheel mixed up.

Either way I don't think you have rooted against GSP ever. Most all the guys he fights you find ways to pick apart. You are indeed bias to a couple fighters as anyone is. Hypocrisy title still stands. 

You just flat out refuse to acknowledge how many fighters and media heads had Hendricks winning. Some as far as calling a robbery. I have brought it up to you countless times and you basically say those people don't matter GSP won that fight. 

Anyone on hear that dare say robbery you confront as if they are crazy. Condit, a fighter you like, respect, says it on twitter in caps, and it is like "meh we disagree, so what". It is just funny how fighters you like and respect even blatantly insult GSPs win by bashing the decision.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You routinely got into pissing matches with *real Diaz fans*.


I am so devastated I don't qualify for such noble title... :sad02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I am so devastated I don't qualify for such noble title... :sad02:


I'm not. No goofballs allowed.

dana-white-talks-fox-9-gsps-future-askren-strawweights-more

In other news Dana calls GSPs Goonie Candian underground MMA hero a Kardashian. And said he never told GSP he won the fight. Said he had a nice conversation with GSP but his friend is making fabricating it.

So we have GSP's friends lie and tell the media Uncle Dana said GSP won.  Desperate much...?:laugh:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I perhaps got you and Pheel mixed up.
> 
> Either way I don't think you have rooted against GSP ever. Most all the guys he fights you find ways to pick apart. You are indeed bias to a couple fighters as anyone is. Hypocrisy title still stands.


There's so much wrong with this. You can't prove these ridiculous accusations, you blatantly make things up, yet the "title" still stands purely because you say it does? The American justice system must be a doozie if this is what passes as evidence.

Too proud to backtrack, even when wrong. Typical Jonny. 



> You just flat out refuse to acknowledge how many fighters and media heads had Hendricks winning. Some as far as calling a robbery. I have brought it up to you countless times and you basically say those people don't matter GSP won that fight.


I've never said they don't matter. I just disagree with them. As did the judges. There's a difference. The fact is, the fight could have gone to Hendricks and I wouldn't have cared, because it was that close. However, I disagree with the term robbery - 3 rounds to Hendricks and 2 rounds to GSP, were we to score it as such, is still a very close fight. How that could be considered a robbery is beyond me. A robbery is Hendricks winning all 5 rounds and still losing the fight. I wouldn't have to explain this to someone who could think logically and didn't smack of bias himself. 



> Anyone on hear that dare say robbery you confront as if they are crazy. Condit, a fighter you like, respect, says it on twitter in caps, and it is like "meh we disagree, so what". It is just funny how fighters you like and respect even blatantly insult GSPs win by bashing the decision.


I don't treat them like they're crazy. I call out people who say that Hendricks "destroyed" GSP. Blatant hyperbole deserves to be called out. If Hendricks destroyed GSP, there'd be no question who won the fight, because it would have ended via TKO or KO. Hendricks certainly put a pounding on GSP - at times - but destruction is a special term reserved for performances like Bader vs. Perosh or Penn vs. Sanchez. That was destruction, and there was zero question who won those decisions. 

Fighters I respect don't have to agree with my opinion, nor do I have to agree with theirs. Disagreeing with a fighter doesn't equate to disrespecting a fighter, no matter how much you'd like to insist it does. 

Your arguments aren't even sensible at this point. Just walk away :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> There's so much wrong with this. You can't prove these ridiculous accusations, you blatantly make things up, yet the "title" still stands purely because you say it does? The American justice system must be a doozie if this is what passes as evidence.
> 
> Too proud to backtrack, even when wrong. Typical Jonny.


I'm too proud? I admitted I mixed you up. I'm sorry I don't know who every poster roots for here.

You called me out for having a bias against GSP. Yet you and most all others have bias vs. many fighters as well. Or for. Is that not hypocrisy? Or am I missing something?:dunno: You have piled on guys you don't like. You don't like Hendricks or anyone who says he won...so much so you have said GSP kicked his ass (jokingly I think) but either way.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> However, I disagree with the term robbery - 3 rounds to Hendricks and 2 rounds to GSP, were we to score it as such, is still a very close fight. How that could be considered a robbery is beyond me. *A robbery is Hendricks winning all 5 rounds and still losing the fight.* I wouldn't have to explain this to someone who could think logically and didn't smack of bias himself.


*Not saying in any way or leaving in the air that fight was a robbery*, but to be fair, the bold part of your quote is not a correct definition of robbery.

You can take only one dollar from someone or 100.000, both cases still qualify as robbery. If the judges had to transform an obvious 5-0 win to Hendricks into a GSP victory that would be a *blatant robbery*. The fact the fight was that close, taking one point from here and applying there only would make things easier for a supposed group of dishonest judges. Moving a single point where it not belongs is robbery.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> There's so much wrong with this. You can't prove these ridiculous accusations, you blatantly make things up, yet the "title" still stands purely because you say it does? *The American justice system must be a doozie if this is what passes as evidence.*



Oh look who would have guessed. Canadian Psycho making negative remarks about America once again. *Shocker*


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright, boys. Let's dance. 



jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm too proud? I admitted I mixed you up. I'm sorry I don't know who every poster roots for here.
> 
> You called me out for having a bias against GSP. Yet you and most all others have bias vs. many fighters as well. Or for. Is that not hypocrisy? Or am I missing something?:dunno: You have piled on guys you don't like. You don't like Hendricks or anyone who says he won...so much so you have said GSP kicked his ass (jokingly I think) but either way.


You did admit that you might have me confused with another poster, but you then proceeded to assume that I've never rooted for anyone other than GSP all the same. You more or less said, "That might not have been you, but it's still you regardless". I admit I often root for GSP as he's one of my favourite fighters. That's what fans do. But I was also very vocal about my support for Condit and Diaz. Those were two fights in particular where I would have been more than happy had either man won, especially in the case of Carlos Condit, who I perceive as a champion in every sense of the word. 

I also admit that I am biased when it comes to GSP and other fighters such as Chael Sonnen. You're correct when you say that almost every fan is biased. Again, that's the very nature of having a favourite fighter. But there's a difference in that you let your bias against GSP cloud your better judgment. I rarely let my bias for GSP cloud mine. Just because I believe GSP won the fight on points doesn't mean I don't believe that Hendricks could have won that fight, or that he put the worst beating on St. Pierre we've ever seen. I take issue with statements such as "Hendricks was robbed" and "Hendricks destroyed GSP" because these are blatant exaggerations. I've never said that Hendricks couldn't have won the decision period, or that he didn't have GSP in trouble. Hendricks could have "won" on damage. And GSP could have "won" on strategy. It was a close fight that could have gone either way, and I admit that. You're the one who argues with anybody who so much as suggests that the fight was close. 



MMA-Sportsman said:


> *Not saying in any way or leaving in the air that fight was a robbery*, but to be fair, the bold part of your quote is not a correct definition of robbery.
> 
> You can take only one dollar from someone or 100.000, both cases still qualify as robbery. If the judges had to transform an obvious 5-0 win to Hendricks into a GSP victory that would be a *blatant robbery*. The fact the fight was that close, taking one point from here and applying there only would make things easier for a supposed group of dishonest judges. Moving a single point where it not belongs is robbery.


I understand what you're getting at, but this is MMA and not the legal justice system. Close decisions happen all of the time, and we very rarely refer to them as robberies. You're thinking of it in literal terms. In MMA, if someone wins 5 or 4 rounds and still loses, that would be a robbery - to me anyway. If someone wins 3 rounds and loses 2, and then loses the decision, that's more of an "Eh, could have gone either way" than a robbery. Again, just my opinion. 

MMA is complicated enough without looking at decisions as "almost robberies", "robberies", and "blatant robberies". I'm more inclined to stick with robberies and close decisions. I view GSP/Hendricks as a close decision that could have gone either way. One man just so happened to do more damage in the rounds he won, and so I understand why most scored it for Hendricks. But the fact is, you can beat your opponent senseless for 2 rounds, lose the next 3, and justifiably lose the fight. 



SideWays222 said:


> Oh look who would have guessed. Canadian Psycho making negative remarks about America once again. *Shocker*


Hello, Sideways. 

Welcome to the internet. My name is Canadian Psycho. I occasionally enjoy taking the piss. This means taking light hearted jabs at the United States, but also other countries such as England and Australia, residents of whom often meet my barbs in kind, which I welcome because I have a sense of humour and don't treat the internet as gospel. I apologize that you take my comments to heart and have a face that only Soojooko's mother could love. 

Lighten up, Francis. 

Best regards,
CP


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Apologies for the double post. 

Further to the above, it's not that I even dislike Johny Hendricks. Frankly, he's a tremendous fighter and very exciting to watch. But he's a hypocrite and he deserves to be called out and given some flack. All I ever hear from Hendricks himself is that he doesn't talk smack, and he lets his hands do the talking. And yet all he did for a year prior to his fight with GSP was run his mouth about how St. Pierre was ducking him. All he did during the lead-up to their fight was talk about how he'd smash GSP in a wrestling match. And all he's done after the fight is talk about how GSP should want to retire and avoid fighting him a second time. 

Johny Hendricks is the worst type of hypocrite. He claims to be a humble person who doesn't talk trash, yet it's more than apparent that he's a very bitter man whom talks nothing but trash. I'd have more respect for Hendricks if he embraced the fact that he's human and prone to bouts of bitterness, anger, and smack talk. Instead he claims to be the salt of the earth. So while I don't hate or dislike Johny Hendricks by any stretch, of course I'm going to call him out on his BS. I did the same with Jon Jones when he was pretending to be some God fearing, meek, and humble individual. I would much prefer that fighters be open, honest, and true to themselves. Anything else feels forced and fake, and Hendricks often comes across as fake with his self proclaimed "quiet man" persona. He's never passed up an opportunity to run down St. Pierre. I don't know that Hendricks knows about respect.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

So what time is this presser shizznit going down?

.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 5m
> RDS.ca just reported that GSP will announce he's taking an indefinite leave from MMA and giving up his belt.


Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

sooo.... the title fight will be Hendricks vs.. who? Condit? Lawler?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Belt being vacated would suck. I sat through so many boring GSP fights rooting for him to lose, and now he might just walk away for a bit? The next title fight will feel like an interim title fight if he is not in it. Plus these days it feels like fights involving Bones GSP and Silva are the ones with a big fight feel so now that would be 1/3 gone in my book.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like Gsp had vacated his belt, lots more mma twitter accounts confirming it.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

With the current ebb and flow of reactions and attitudes, the lynch mob is gonna poop on GSP no matter what he says today.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Looks like Gsp had vacated his belt, lots more mma twitter accounts confirming it.


That is respectable. As long is there is not some cheesy interim title. And whoever fights next fights for the actual title.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Brilliant move on his behalf, like what Ken Shamrock should have done after his first beating at the hands of Tito. Go teach, be a movie star, anything but getting brain damage when you can't keep up with the best any more.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> Looks like Gsp had vacated his belt, lots more mma twitter accounts confirming it.


Really?? Like who? Can you throw up a link?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

kc1983 said:


> Really?? Like who? Can you throw up a link?


conference hasnt even started yet :confused02:

11:20 start time


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

OK it's go time!

Does anybody have a link to the press conference?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/ltcson...-st-pierres-conference-call-is-he-leaving-mma


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

another link

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/12/13/...-conference-call-live-announcement-quebec-mma


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Woah! Taking a break and vacating title!!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/12/13/...-conference-call-live-announcement-quebec-mma

Just announced at press conference.

He cited pressure as the main reason for vacating the title. Dana White supportive of decision. 
He said it built up over time and knew before the Hendricks fight that he wanted to vacate the title.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Better to bow out than burn out. GSP needs to get his life in order, and I wish him all the best. If we never see him in the Octagon again, then cheers for a great career. The best WW and one of the best fighters ever. Period.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Weird. Dana told me it'd just be about autograph signings. Guess he was lying through his teeth. Surprise, surprise. 

Good for GSP though. He'd didn't owe us shit so there was no need for the Hendricks rematch. Now he can take some time off and reevaluate his life.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

a well deserved "retirement"! 
There are several guys I wish had retired at the top. GSP is at that crossroads now where I feel he has peaked and the downward spiral has begun.

Personally I think he's been looking slower, not as explosive and less of a cardio monster than he was pre-surgery.

Nothing but respect from me to one of the GOATs and my personal P4P fighter.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

And GSP fans ragged on Diaz for having personal issues...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

He isn't the rightful Champion anyways. Johnny earned that belt in the cage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Stop lumping us all in together you nugget. Diaz's personal issues are part of his charm. Hell, I hope this brings Nick out of retirement.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Class act all the way.

He knew he wanted to vacate the title before the Hendricks fight. I knew he hadn't been the same for a little while now.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It's a sabbatical not a retirement, he will come back he just doesn't think he can train and he won't hold up the division.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Hendricks VS Lawler 
March 15th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Bye Bye GSP.

Hope you get your shit in order and come back soon.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Great fighter, great career, model professional.

Bowed out at the right time IMO.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Absolute legend and a true pioneer of Mixed Martial Arts, for me the P4P most dominant fighter the sport has yet seen.

I hope he takes a good 18-24 months out and comes back better than ever.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

gazh said:


> Absolute legend and a true pioneer of Mixed Martial Arts, for me the P4P most dominant fighter the sport has yet seen.
> 
> I hope he takes a good 18-24 months out and comes back better than ever.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I don't see how he can come back better than ever. Hendricks had his number, Hendricks training hard and being focused on fighting for 2 years while GSP gets his life sorted out would result in GSP getting knocked out. Hendricks probably will be champ for a while is my guess, please don't come back GSP, nothing to prove and only brain damage awaits him in the UFC. Hendricks has GSP's fight plan figured out, the uppercut counter to the takedown showed how well prepared he was.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

rabakill said:


> I don't see how he can come back better than ever. Hendricks had his number, Hendricks training hard and being focused on fighting for 2 years while GSP gets his life sorted out would result in GSP getting knocked out. Hendricks probably will be champ for a while is my guess, please don't come back GSP, nothing to prove and only brain damage awaits him in the UFC. Hendricks has GSP's fight plan figured out, the uppercut counter to the takedown showed how well prepared he was.


2015

1:30 of Round 1, winner by Technical Submission (Armbar) and NEW Welterweight Champion of the world, Georges Rush Saint Pierre..

GSP devotes his "Time Off" to become a BJJ World Champion of epic proportions.. I'm talking shite obviously but it makes a nice story.

:thumb02:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Going out like Barry Sanders. Better then going out like Jerry Rice.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

OU said:


> Going out like Barry Sanders. Better then going out like Jerry Rice.


Who and who?

Gustafsson was ripped off worse than Hendricks.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

gazh said:


> Who and who?
> 
> Gustafsson was ripped off worse than Hendricks.


2 of the greatest athletes to ever live. Barry Sanders went out while still being considered the best in the game. Jerry Rice, the greatest football(American) player of any position to ever play the game couldn't even make a roster on the worst team in the league when he retired. Please, if you aren't an American Football fan(not talking to you directly) don't comment negatively on a sport you don't follow. All too common.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

gazh said:


> 2015
> 
> 1:30 of Round 1, winner by Technical Submission (Armbar) and NEW Welterweight Champion of the world, Georges Rush Saint Pierre..
> 
> ...


would be a miracle comeback, especially considering GSP couldn't get him down. Tough to sub a guy that's standing.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Very few have done what he has done other than Jordan in my mind. Every single legend prior went on a downswing. I think it's suffice to say he may feel the same especially if he's mentally drained. He accomplished what he set out to do and he's padded his bank account in the process. He's essentially had no life prior to this. He can't eat junk food regularly, pig out, party, basically do things outside of training. His entire life up to this point was built around fighting. 

Time to sail off into the sunset.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

rabakill said:


> would be a miracle comeback, especially considering GSP couldn't get him down. Tough to sub a guy that's standing.


Damian Maia would be Hendricks kryptonite, he would just grab and pull guard.

See; UFC 95 (vs. Chael Sonnen)


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP to replace Joe Rogan on commentary.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

gazh said:


> Damian Maia would be Hendricks kryptonite, he would just grab and pull guard.
> 
> See; UFC 95 (vs. Chael Sonnen)


He would get knocked out. See Marquardt vs Maia.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

OU said:


> He would get knocked out. See Marquardt vs Maia.


Disagree.

See; UFC 95 again.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

OU said:


> He would get knocked out. See Marquardt vs Maia.


That was years ago when Maia had literally zero striking and it was a flash KO early in the fight. Hes never been in trouble since aside from at times against Anderson.

Not saying he wouldn't get KOd but just stating you can't use something that old at a different weightclass to make a point. Same applies to the chael fight. When is the last time Maia pulled guard like that? I also thought he tripped chael and got mount.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> That was years ago when Maia had literally zero striking and it was a flash KO early in the fight. Hes never been in trouble since aside from at times against Anderson.
> 
> Not saying he wouldn't get KOd but just stating you can't use something that old at a different weightclass to make a point. Same applies to the chael fight. When is the last time Maia pulled guard like that? *I also thought he tripped chael and got mount.
> *
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You might be right, will re-watch tomorrow.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> That was years ago when Maia had literally zero striking and it was a flash KO early in the fight. Hes never been in trouble since aside from at times against Anderson.
> 
> Not saying he wouldn't get KOd but just stating you can't use something that old at a different weightclass to make a point. Same applies to the chael fight. When is the last time Maia pulled guard like that? I also thought he tripped chael and got mount.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was just countering the Chael argument. But I would also add Hendricks is 10000x more dangerous on the feet then Chael ever was. I wouldn't really rely on either comparison the fight would stand on it's own. Wasn't really being too serious with my response. 
Was more serious with the GSP going out like Barry Sanders rather then Jerry Rice post.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Plus these days it feels like fights involving Bones GSP and Silva are the ones with a big fight feel so now that would be 1/3 gone in my book.


Add this thread link to your book. :thumbsup:
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/152385-unofficial-2013-fight-year-poll.html



rabakill said:


> Go teach, be a movie star, anything but getting brain damage *when you can't keep up with the best any more.*


The guy arguably lost one fight(I thought JH edged, but still didn't take the W) to a strong and motivated #1 contender and all of a sudden he "can't keep up with the best any more"? Come on, man...GSP is in a 12 fights win streak and your post looks like it is referring to Shogun's late record.



rabakill said:


> *Hendricks had his number*


No, he was ultra prepared, I reckon, but the way the fight was close, to state Hendricks had GSP number is a huge stretch. Cain had JDS's number for a good reference of the expression.



OU said:


> He would get knocked out. See Marquardt vs Maia.


That was Kickboxer Maia, TBH.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

To listen to rabakill, you'd think GSP was pulling a Chuck Liddell. 

Struggle in one fight, which you still win, and you should retire because you can no longer keep up with the best. There's that asinine exaggeration to which I referred to previously. Hey, it's not like he steamrolled Condit and Diaz :laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Kinda gutted to be honest. I watched GSP's UFc career from the start and have always been a fan. Even though he wasn't always the most exciting he always put asses in seats. Some of my most memorable UFC moments are watching GSP fight with my friends. 

Very happy for him and wish him all the best. gonna miss him.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

GSP can do what he wants. He owes us fans nothing after dominating MMA and being the best for years. 

He has been a great servant to MMA and should only come back if he finds the motivation again, not for money or a Hendricks rematch.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> To listen to rabakill, you'd think GSP was pulling a Chuck Liddell.
> 
> Struggle in one fight, which you still win, and you should retire because you can no longer keep up with the best. There's that asinine exaggeration to which I referred to previously. Hey, it's not like he steamrolled Condit and Diaz :laugh:


Not like GSP has taken more damage in his previous 2 fights than ever. Not like he's past his prime, not like he's had serious knee surgery, not like he's clearly losing ground every fight now, not like he's lost motivation, no no no never has a fighter past 30 ever been past his prime or on a downswing when he's been wearing himself down as champ for years, no that doesn't happen. Clearly I'm crazy because GSP is planning on showing Hendricks he's better, his trainers are fully confident and telling him to keep fighting, yeah, I'm the one being asinine. Glad you aren't his trainer.

GSP ain't coming back


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope he doesn't come back. Went out on top, and his health (mental + physical) seems to be degrading. Get out before you deteriorate too much.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bunch of horseshit you can't give johny one rightful rematch and then win or lose retire? Well that's great now all we have is a ? mark over the final fight of GSP'S career (if he doesnt come back) and ? over johnnys last loss. 

I knew this was coming but I was hoping dana could persuade him with one more big payday to lure him. Yay hendricks vs lawler for the official question mark championship of the world.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Listening to some of you people... its madness!

If *any* other fighter had just beaten Condit and Diaz, before coming through and winning a very close 5 round war war with Hendrix, they would be getting maximum props. Shit, they would be the best WW in the world...

... but because its GSP? He's degrading. Over the hill. Physically shrivelled. A hollow husk of a once great warrior.


What. The. Feck. Is. Yous. Lot. Going. On. About.?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Listening to some of you people... its madness!
> 
> If *any* other fighter had just beaten Condit and Diaz, before coming through and winning a very close 5 round war war with Hendrix, they would be getting maximum props. Shit, they would be the best WW in the world...
> 
> ...


I agree with that too, it's the old horse shit " i cant believe he isnt an unbeatable superman" excuse use dont he likes of anderson silva and fedor before. The competition got better GSP didn't get worse or mentally checked out which is why he wasn't dominating.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I agree with that too, it's the old horse shit " i cant believe he isnt an unbeatable superman" excuse use dont he likes of anderson silva and fedor before. The competition got better GSP didn't get worse or mentally checked out which is why he wasn't dominating.


Exactly. GSPs last 3 opponents is arguably the toughest run of 3 fights at WW ever. If he waltzed through them then he is indeed superman. But he didnt. It was tough. Painful. Man, he really earned my respect. To suggest hes broken somehow is showing serious disrespect to Diaz, Condit and Hendrix.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly. GSPs last 3 opponents is arguably the toughest run of 3 fights at WW ever. If he waltzed through them then he is indeed superman. But he didnt. It was tough. Painful. Man, he really earned my respect. To suggest hes broken somehow is showing serious disrespect to Diaz, Condit and Hendrix.


Yeah those 3 are murders row in terms of challenging contenders no other div has that. GSP is great but let's not pretend the real reason he was getting busted up a bit was because he was mentally fuzzy, it was because diaz,condit and hendricks are 100x better in every way than hughes,hardy,alves,serra,kosheck,fitch,penn etc.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Listening to some of you people... its madness!
> 
> If *any* other fighter had just beaten Condit and Diaz, before coming through and winning a very close 5 round war war with Hendrix, they would be getting maximum props. Shit, they would be the best WW in the world...
> 
> ...


Hyperbole isn't much of an argument. IDK about everyone else, but for my opinion it's more like before he was performing at a 10/10 then went to more like an 8 in his last 2 fights. Still great, but not the same. (his cardio & mental state seemed most obvious) I'm not saying he's washed up - but obviously he's got issues, or he wouldn't be vacating the title. I don't get what's so hard to see about that. I'm happy to see a top athlete from any sport go out on top, regardless of if I'm a fan or not.

There's a myriad of divergent reasons as to why he's at the spot he's at now, regardless of whatever opinionated ramblings we get into here. And that's the only fact anyone can say with certainty.

PS beating Diaz is no big deal. lol


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn, GSP is definitely holding back on his mental issues.

Tell us more about the Aliens George, please. I couldn't care less about any of this to be honest, I just wanna hear GSP talk Alien abductions.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yeah those 3 are murders row in terms of challenging contenders no other div has that. GSP is great but let's not pretend the real reason he was getting busted up a bit was because he was mentally fuzzy, it was because diaz,condit and hendricks are 100x better in every way than hughes,hardy,alves,serra,kosheck,fitch,penn etc.


Totally with you, broheim.

The simple fact is, his opponents can handle the riddim better then ever before.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Damn, GSP is definitely holding back on his mental issues.
> 
> Tell us more about the Aliens George, please. I couldn't care less about any of this to be honest, I just wanna hear GSP talk Alien abductions.


Edit: I don't want Geroges to come out as crazy but it would be amazing to see someone with so much public attention come out as a complete tin foil hat nut case. And then say that's why they excelled.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Totally with you, broheim.
> 
> The simple fact is, his opponents can handle the riddim better then ever before.


Georges Saint Pimp


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> Edit: I don't want Geroges to come out as crazy but it would be amazing to see someone with so much public attention come out as a complete tin foil hat nut case. And then say that's why they excelled.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not everyone that claims they have been abducted by Aliens are "crazy", that's how the massively controlled corrupt media likes to spin it with their propaganda though.

GSP should just come out and explain all of this stuff. If the ignorant folk want to label him as "crazy" for talking Aliens, then let them be, but there will be a lot of people actually interested in what he has to say on the issue.

GSP should do another Rogan podcast and just go all out Aliens.

For any one that thinks talk of Aliens is crazy then read this book and get educated:










http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/376048.Gods_of_Eden


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Totally with you, broheim.
> 
> The simple fact is, his opponents can handle the riddim better then ever before.


And yet he still completely dominated and shut down both Condit and Diaz, save a couple of minutes to Condit. You and UFC_OWNS are as delusional as rabakill (well, maybe not as quite as bad). The only one who can handle GSP's riddum is Hendricks.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Not like GSP has taken more damage in his previous 2 fights than ever. Not like he's past his prime, not like he's had serious knee surgery, not like he's clearly losing ground every fight now, not like he's lost motivation, no no no never has a fighter past 30 ever been past his prime or on a downswing when he's been wearing himself down as champ for years, no that doesn't happen. Clearly I'm crazy because GSP is planning on showing Hendricks he's better, his trainers are fully confident and telling him to keep fighting, yeah, I'm the one being asinine. Glad you aren't his trainer.
> 
> GSP ain't coming back


I don't need to be his trainer to see that you're blatantly exaggerating the situation. You're speaking as though he's washed up and can no longer run with the top dogs. Your exact words. This despite his dominating Diaz and Condit whom yes, he did take damage from, but still completely outclassed. 

The ONLY fighter GSP has even remotely struggled against since returning was Johny Hendricks. One person. So what in the blue hell are you even on about?

I've been pushing for GSP to hang up the gloves since the Diaz fight, mainly because his mind is elsewhere, and no fighter should step inside of the cage unless he's fully committed to it. You, however, are making it seem as though GSP's career has come and gone because of his last performance. You literally said "he can no longer hang with the best", despite there being much evidence to the contrary. Saying GSP should retire because he's beginning to slow down as versus he's over the hill are two completely different things, something you clearly don't grasp.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And yet he still completely dominated and shut down both Condit and Diaz, save a couple of minutes to Condit. You and UFC_OWNS are as delusional as rabakill (well, maybe not as quite as bad). The only one who can handle GSP's riddum is Hendricks.


Please that's not new knowledge we know that GSP won 5 clear rounds against both those guys, but it didn't stop them from making some dents in GSP's face and in condits case nearly finishing him. Compare that to other dominations of alves and kos and hardy where they wouldn't land a damn thing on him let alone bust him up and make him work hard for the win like those 2 did. 

If Diaz didn't come out so flat and tried his active guard and his usual high striking pace the fight could have been a lot more dangerous for him but for whatever reason nick stayed in first gear for the whole fight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

so, where is the link to the press conference?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And yet he still completely dominated and shut down both Condit and Diaz, save a couple of minutes to Condit. You and UFC_OWNS are as delusional as rabakill (well, maybe not as quite as bad). The only one who can handle GSP's riddum is Hendricks.


There is a marked difference between the way GSP handled those three compared to his previous opponents, who he quite frankly demolished without any effort. Neither Diaz or Condit looked defeated at the end of the fight. As opposed to the poor saps before.

All im saying is that these three guys are tough as nails. I struggle to think of any 3 wins in a row in any division as impressive as Diaz, Condit and Hendrix. Yet, somehow GSP is taking flak. Totally dumb. I think we can agree there right?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm certainly with you there.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Diaz and Condit were just a step up in competition compared to Koscheck, Penn, Fitch and Alvez (and Hardy :laugh thats why they were tougher fights.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

So much hyperbole.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Kinda gutted to be honest. I watched GSP's UFc career from the start and have always been a fan. Even though he wasn't always the most exciting he always put asses in seats. Some of my most memorable UFC moments are watching GSP fight with my friends.
> 
> Very happy for him and wish him all the best. gonna miss him.


I think he'll be back. He's vacating the belt, not retiring. After a year or two he'll get the urge. He's a born fighter and I don't see him taking too much time off.

Let the title go to someone else, let them attempt to defend it a couple times, then make the return the greatest welterweight of all time versus new champ fight. The marketing will be insane.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

**** GSP Hendricks beat him anyways. They need to do an 8 man grand prix.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> for whatever reason nick stayed in first gear for the whole fight.


GSP made him stay in first gear. Nick was scared, homie.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hellholming said:


> GSP made him stay in first gear. Nick was scared, homie.


You shut it, besides I have had a second horse in the race for many years and his name is johnny "jesus" he dricks


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

your Jesus is hated by the judges, and couldn't get the job done the first time. Wait until Rock Story climbs the rankings and lays a beating on Whiny Jesus again. :thumb02: Everbody knows Jesus is afraid of horror stories.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Jesus Shalt Repent You Of Your Sins With A Thunderous Left Hand


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Good for GSP. If you don't want to do it, then don't do it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GSP is a smart man. By vacating the title and coming back for it later he won't fall behind Anderson on being introduced in the future as the "Two times (insert category) UFC Champion of the World..." :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I think he'll be back. He's vacating the belt, not retiring. After a year or two he'll get the urge. He's a born fighter and I don't see him taking too much time off.
> 
> Let the title go to someone else, let them attempt to defend it a couple times, then make the return the greatest welterweight of all time versus new champ fight. The marketing will be insane.


That is a good point imagine the marketing behind a gsp comeback fight. That would be ridiculous. I hope you are right my friend, i hope you are right.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He wouldn't commit to a comeback because he doesn't want people and the media to be thinking about him - he doesn't want the spotlight to be solely on GSP. The man's a class act. I feel as though we'll see him again, but for now, let us enjoy a rejuvenated WW division so to speak. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

At least GSP seems to be smart enough to realize that the belt no longer belongs to him after that first class beating he got from Johnny. Hopefully all the GSP fanboys will stop with all the nonsense about him allegedly "winning" the fight.

I wouldn't blink if GSP (mr. human blanket) never returns. In fat, unless he does a super fight with Silva or a rematch with Jonnhy I'd rather he goes away.


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

People keep going on about how GSP just started fighting stiffer competition in recent time and dont mention the fact that he underwent a career threatening injury/operation before these fights. 

Nick diaz pre GSP injury would be easy easy work for GSP. No doubt about it. Diaz struggles with wrestlers, theyre his cryptonite... yet gsp (the best wtestler in UFC history maybe) made hard work out of a still dominating performance

long and the short of it is... GSP pre injury was a different beast. Hendrix came along at the right time mentally and physically in GSPs career and now people go on as if GSPs whole career amounts to him being not good enough for the class of '13

please....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No doubt he will keep in top shape even if he is retired. But I don't think you can just take a year or 2 off and come back and fight the best. The division was already catching up a little. By the time he comes back it may have passed him by. All depends how long he is taking off and if he is still working hard at his craft in the meantime.

If he does come back it will be a huge fight, whoever it is that has the title. At least the division should be real exciting in the meantime.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He wouldn't commit to a comeback because he doesn't want people and the media to be thinking about him - he doesn't want the spotlight to be solely on GSP. The man's a class act. I feel as though we'll see him again, but for now, let us enjoy a rejuvenated WW division so to speak. Exciting times ahead.


I agree. Regardless of whether he wants to come back or not, right now the best thing for him is to publicly retire. Get a bit of peace and quiet to sort out whatever shit needs sorting. Un-retiring is no difficult thing.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Love George. Wish him all the best. 

He's burnt out. GSP is hardly the first athlete/entertainer/banker to work themselves to exhaustion. Everyone handles stress differently. Life in a fishbowl wouldn't be fun. Sounds like GSP is the OCD type. 

Maybe after 2 years of not having to be "on" all of the time as "GSP" George will feel re-energized. He might feel the hunger again. Sports are unique with acute highs and lows. It's hard to replace that and George might miss it.

Or he might decide he doesn't need to be punched in the face anymore for money. Hardly unreasonable.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone think that if Georges didn't lose his last one and cruised to another 50-45 or 49-46 that he would have walked away? Or did he have his mind made up?


----------



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

Good idea, It shakes up the division now


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anyone think that if Georges didn't lose his last one and cruised to another 50-45 or 49-46 that he would have walked away? Or did he have his mind made up?


Personally, I think he would announce that leave winning, losing or...the way it happened.

We don't get to be Dr. Cal Lightman to read how GSP face lines and body language are showing clear lack of motivation for the game lately.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anyone think that if Georges didn't lose his last one and cruised to another 50-45 or 49-46 that he would have walked away? Or did he have his mind made up?


Yes, I did:



Voiceless said:


> I think St. Pierre is going to retire after the Hendricks fight, win or lose.


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/138777-silva-still-hoping-super-fights-jones-gsp.html#post2213305

To me it seemed obvious that his mind was too full with other stuff and that he at least would take a longer break to clear things up or more likely retire completely. He always handled everything absolutely professionally, but in all the press conferences during the last year you could see that the pressure on him was getting worse and worse and he seemed to be close to a burn out.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tons of rumblings beforehand that leads to thinking he would have either way. But just weird that it came out so odd if he indeed knew. Seems he would of just knew what he was saying and not seemed so on the spot about it. But then again I don't know what it is like to get cracked by Hendricks for 25 min, so that may have had something to do with it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Tons of rumblings beforehand that leads to thinking he would have either way. But just weird that it came out so odd if he indeed knew. Seems he would of just knew what he was saying and not seemed so on the spot about it. But then again I don't know what it is like to get cracked by Hendricks for 25 min, so that may have had something to do with it.


I don't think he planned to say anything in the cage after the fight iirc Rogan asked him a question about what comes next or something about a rematch and he kind of stumbled into it and then Rogan went nuts.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really don't see the shock or anger, it was hinted at a lot before the Henricks bout and honestly I thought he looked unmotivated in the Diaz fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I really don't see the shock or anger, it was hinted at a lot before the Henricks bout and honestly I thought he looked unmotivated in the Diaz fight.


For all he asked and wanted that fight, I doubt he was unmotivated. If anyone looked unmotivated in that fight it was nick.


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> For all he asked and wanted that fight, I doubt he was unmotivated. If anyone looked unmotivated in that fight it was nick.


Theres nothin quite as un motivating as someone completely shutting u out like GSP did to diaz... no way was he unmotivated before the 5 rounds started... 2 rounds in... different story


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Just watched the press conference. It's a shame about the UFC post fight presser fiasco. 

That said, GSP appears happier than he has in ages, and that's what matters. Everything else is in the past.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> For all he asked and wanted that fight, I doubt he was unmotivated. If anyone looked unmotivated in that fight it was nick.


Agree. GSP asked for that fight and said how he wanted to get Diaz off his back. He was motivated and he fought a decent fight. We all knew GSP had no chance in hell at finishing Nick, but he snuffed him out pretty well. Diaz seemed unmotivated form bottom.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Personally, I think he would announce that leave winning, losing or...the way it happened.
> 
> We don't get to be Dr. Cal Lightman to read how GSP face lines and body language are showing clear lack of motivation for the game lately.


Thank you for the lie to me reference. That was a good show.

It'll be nice to see the division shake up.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> For all he asked and wanted that fight, I doubt he was unmotivated. If anyone looked unmotivated in that fight it was nick.


I don't think St. Pierre was unmotivated, but he seemed tired from all the trouble around him.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Tons of rumblings beforehand that leads to thinking he would have either way. But just weird that it came out so odd if he indeed knew. Seems he would of just knew what he was saying and not seemed so on the spot about it. But then again I don't know what it is like to get cracked by Hendricks for 25 min, so that may have had something to do with it.


It seemed wierd and on the spot because of the way the fight ended with him and Hendricks so he was unsure if it was appropriate to say what he wanted that is why he hesitated.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GSP is really not that young anymore and time catches us all sooner or later. If he ends up being out of action for any length of time he should probably just stay retired.

He's the undisputed champion, the WW GOAT to date but if he's out for three years or something Im not sure he could make his way back to a title shot much less win it back.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Lighter fighters tend to be past their best at a younger age, as weve seen in boxing.


----------

